# Best bank to work with



## Canuck9

Hey friends,

I have to open a bank account in Italy, specifically Pescara. I just need your basics, an account for direct deposits, a bankcard (that does de-magnetize every week) and online banking abilities, including paying bills.

Anyone have a suggestion on a good, dependable, uncomplicated bank to use. Or any tips for opening an account.

As always...thanks everyone


----------



## davidfryer23

Canuck9 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I have to open a bank account in Italy, specifically Pescara. I just need your basics, an account for direct deposits, a bankcard (that does de-magnetize every week) and online banking abilities, including paying bills.
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion on a good, dependable, uncomplicated bank to use. Or any tips for opening an account.
> 
> As always...thanks everyone


I opened an account with Banca di Roma (through a branch up in Tuscany) about 3 years ago and it's been absolutely fine. since then there have been a couple of mergers so it is now part of the Unicredit group which gives it national coverage. I only use a debit/bancomat card but it's never failed and the internet banking is great - covers international transfers from Italy too. So, no complaints on my part and the local branch staff are very friendly and helpful too. they charge for transactions, however, unlike UK banks but I think that is standard with italian banks.


----------



## Barry

Unicredit in Pescara. If you need help setting it up Walter Pezzi speaks english and dosen't charge to much.


----------



## Canuck9

Hey Barry,

Thanks for responding. When you say he doesn't charge too much....too much for what?


----------



## Barry

If I recall he charged 200 euro to help us set up the banking and look after dispersment of money during our house purchase ( we did not want to have to fly back and forth from Calgary) He is an english speaking financial advisor working out of the Unicredit branch in downtown Pescara. If you just want to set up an account and have a bit of Italian you should be able to do it on your own. As non citizens we don't have any choice in the type of account. We have the electrical bill sent directly to the bank and they pay it out of our account. They can do that with most bills if you want.


----------

